# Big Dovii Update



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

My big guy...been awile since I did a video on him


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Glad he's chilled out for you a bit. He is a monster! Does he have a name?

Your videos are getting very professional looking. Nicely done!


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Glad he's chilled out for you a bit. He is a monster! Does he have a name?
> 
> Your videos are getting very professional looking. Nicely done!


Thank you sir  No name....I ran out of pet names about 25 years ago lol.


----------



## Jaws8850 (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful fish, I remember laughing at your other video. Showed it to a few friends and they were upset that I traded mine in, knowing it would eventually grow into this. Sweet video as well!!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Marconi,

Thank you for sharing that video. You doviis, male and female have amazing colors. What size tank is the male in? Is the female in with him?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Jaws8850 said:


> Beautiful fish, I remember laughing at your other video. Showed it to a few friends and they were upset that I traded mine in, knowing it would eventually grow into this. Sweet video as well!!


Lol thanks....true growing pains you go through with these guys...but all worth it in the end. Get another


----------



## aquarist48 (Feb 10, 2014)

mlancaster said:


> Hi Marconi,
> 
> Thank you for sharing that video. You doviis, male and female have amazing colors. What size tank is the male in? Is the female in with him?
> 
> ...


They are in a 180 and he will be moving them to a 220 soon.
I hope you dont mind me speaking for you,Marconi


----------

